# Entertainment Forum > Television Discussion > US Drama >  Dallas comeback?

## Perdita

DALLAS, the 1980s US soap about a feuding oil family, could make a TV comeback.

The new version would involve the next generation of the Ewing clan. Some of the original cast, including Larry Hagman - who played conniving JR Ewing - Linda Gray and Patrick Duffy are lined up to appear.

Movie producers Twentieth Century Fox are also working on a Dallas film.

Meanwhile, classic 1970s US cop show Hawaii Five-O is also set to be remade by the writers behind the Transformers movies and Mission Impossible III.

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage...#ixzz0TXkEj0Bn

----------


## Hannelene

A Dallas comeback. I am up for this!
I just hope that they could get good actors to be in it.

----------


## Bryan

OMFG this would be amazing! I've been thinking that this would be a good idea for a show, the next generation - John Ross, Christopher and all that!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Hannelene

It would be a good idea and I can see John Ross and Christopher being enemies as they were always so competitive.

----------


## Meh

Ain't no one that can replace Larry Hagman though

----------


## Bryan

he was great in Nip Tuck a few years back, so i'd love to see him dust off that old cowboy hat and comeback on our screens

----------


## Hannelene

I'm a lesbian but I still loved the JR character! Bring Larry back!! No one could fill those boots!

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Nicholas Cage is the only one who could play JR apart for Larry Hagman.  He has that texan twang and marmite attidude you either love him or hate him.  I love him.

----------


## Perdita

Love him too  :Wub:  , but there is only 1 Larry Hagman  :Big Grin:

----------


## Hannelene

There is only one JR no one could attempt to play this role as I feel they will fail

----------


## Meh

That's where most shows fall over - trying to replicate a previous character

Still would like to see a 2010 version though

----------


## Hannelene

It will need good actors to play these characters as I couldn't bare to see good looking actors who stumble with their lines.

----------


## tammyy2j

TNT is heading to Southfork to give one of TV's most famous families a facelift.

The cable network has ordered an updated version of Dallas. The pilot, from Cane creator Cynthia Cidre, will focus on the offspring of brothers and enemies JR and Bobby Ewing. The original primetime soap opera, still known for the "Who shot JR?" mystery, ran on CBS from 1978 to 1991.

----------


## alan45

US network TNT has reportedly cast actress Jordana Brewster as one of the lead roles in their upcoming reboot of Dallas.

The show will be a continuation of the popular 1980s soap, which followed the various troubles of the Ewing family over the course of 14 seasons between 1978 and 1991.

Collider have claimed that the Fast & Furious actress has been cast in the role of Elena, a character who becomes involved in a love triangle with original character J.R. Ewing's son John Ross and Bobby Ewing's adopted son Christopher.

It is believed that some of the original Dallas actors, like Larry Hagman and Linda Gray, will reprise their roles for the new series.

Full casting details for the reboot have yet to be announced, but the show is believed to begin later this year.

----------


## tammyy2j

Josh Henderson has been cast in TNT's Dallas update, the network announced Tuesday.

The new Dallas will focus on the Ewing offspring and their power struggles with one another over the family dynasty. Henderson, who has appeared on Desperate Housewives, 90210 and CSI, will play John Ross, the son of the original J.R. Ewing played by Larry Hagman.

As previously reported, Hagman will reprise his role as the Ewing patriarch. Jordana Brewster has also been cast as Elena, who is involved in a love triangle with John Ross and Christopher, the adopted son of Bobby and Pam Ewing.

Patrick Duffy and Linda Gray, who played Bobby and Sue Ellen in the original, will also return for TNT's update.

----------


## Perdita

OIL be blowed! JR Ewing is returning for a new series of Dallas - after original star Larry Hagman signed up for the show.

And he's being joined by former co-stars Patrick Duffy as Bobby Ewing and Linda Gray as Sue Ellen.

Veteran actor Larry, 79, was the Stetson-wearing villain of the hit Eighties soap opera about warring Texan oil barons and their troubled families.

He was the only actor to appear in all 357 episodes and was at the centre of the show's most famous cliffhanger - Who Shot JR? - which saw 360 MILLION viewers worldwide tune in.

As long-suffering alcoholic Sue Ellen, Linda, now 70, endured an on-again/off-again marriage to JR.

But in the remake he has a new wife called Ann.

The new show will focus on the Ewing offspring - cousins John Ross and Christopher Ewing - as they clash over the future of the family dynasty.

Desperate Housewives star Josh Henderson has signed up to play John Ross.

Jordana Brewster, of The Fast And The Furious fame, will star as Elena, a character involved in a love triangle with the cousins.

A pilot has been written but US network TNT has not confirmed when production will start.

It will be the second time that Patrick, 61, has returned as JR's younger brother.

Bobby famously died at the end of series seven, but after ratings bombed, the character was miraculously brought back to life for series nine.

Scriptwriters explained it away by revealing everything that had happened in series eight had been a DREAM.

The original Dallas ran from 1978 to 1991 on CBS.

After it ended two films were released - JR Returns and War Of The Ewings - both co-produced by lifelong pals Larry and Patrick.

Viewers last saw Bobby leaving for Europe with a new love.

Furious Linda was seen landing a punch on JR after he double-dealt his way into owning Ewing Oil.

And JR was seen grinning happily after he'd stitched up his entire family.


The Sun

----------


## Perdita

Jesse Metcalfe is reportedly in the running for the role of Christopher Ewing in TNT's Dallas reboot. 

According to TV Line, Metcalfe and newcomer Alex Russell and in contention for the part of Bobby and Pam Ewing's adopted son.

Joshua Harris and Eric Farlow played the part of Christopher in the original CBS series.

The updated Dallas will focus on the rivalries of J.R and Bobby Ewing's children, Josh Ross and Christopher. Josh Henderson has been tipped for other lead role.

Last week, Fast & Furious star Jordana Brewster was cast as Elena, a character who becomes involved in a love triangle with John and Christopher. Patrick Duffy, Larry Hagman and Linda Gray will also reprise their original roles as Bobby Ewing, J.R and Sue Ellen.

Metcalfe's most recent role was in NBC drama Chase, which was pulled from the schedules earlier this month.


DS

----------


## tammyy2j

Jesse Metcalfe has officially joined the cast of TNT's forthcoming Dallas update.

The Desperate Housewives star was previously reported to be in the running for the role of Christopher Ewing, along with newcomer Alex Russell.

TV Line now reports that Metcalfe has landed the role and will appear alongside on-screen father Patrick Duffy (Bobby Ewing).

The actor most recently appeared in NBC's Chase, which was recently pulled from the schedules.

Veronica Mars star Julie Gonzalo will also appear in the pilot as Christopher's fiancee Rebecca. She previously starred in offbeat legal drama Eli Stone and has recently appeared on Castle, Nikita and CSI: Miami.

The new Dallas pilot, written by Cynthia Cidre, will focus on the rivalry between Christopher and his cousin John Ross (Josh Henderson).

----------


## Perdita

Charlene Tilton and Steve Kanaly have signed up to appear in the pilot of TNT's Dallas reboot.

The project, which was first announced in September, is expected to focus on the rivalry between the Ewing brothers.

TV Guide says that original cast members Tilton and Kanaly have now agreed to reprise their roles as Lucy Ewing and Ray Krebbs in the pilot.

They will join Patrick Duffy, Linda Gray and JR Ewing, who have already signed up to return.

Tilton had previously admitted that she wanted a role in the show, describing the script for the pilot as "absolutely wonderful".

TNT's Dallas will also star Brenda Strong, Jesse Metcalfe, Julie Gonzalo, Josh Henderson and Jordana Brewster. Filming for the pilot is expected to begin in Texas in late April or early May.

DS

----------


## Perdita

Brenda Strong has insisted that TNT's new Dallas pilot is not a remake of the original series.

The Desperate Housewives actress, who will play Bobby Ewing's new wife Ann, told E! Online that the project is a "continuation" of the CBS soap opera.

Strong explained: "Most people are thinking we're remaking it [but] it's a continuation, it's the new generation. It's nice because it's going to be invented in a very modern way."

Strong added that it had felt "surreal" to act alongside original Dallas stars Linda Gray and Larry Hagman in the pilot.

"I'm talking to Sue Ellen (Gray) and J.R. (Hagman) and I'm going, 'OK, pinch me. This is very strange'," she admitted.

Strong went on to say that Gray, Hagman and co-star Patrick Duffy (Bobby Ewing) had been "absolutely welcoming" during filming.

"They couldn't have been kinder, more humble [or] more hospitable," she claimed. "In those circumstances, you would expect that they would have the right to... have ownership, [but] they were so generous and so inclusive."

A spokesperson for TNT recently confirmed that network executives will make a final decision on the future of the Dallas pilot after viewing the completed episode.

----------


## alan45

A full series update of classic 1980s US soap opera Dallas has been given the go ahead, it has been announced.

US network TNT said it had ordered 10 episodes of the programme, after it commissioned a pilot earlier this year.

Original stars Larry Hagman, Patrick Duffy and Linda Gray reprise their roles in the new show, which will focus on the Ewing family offspring.

The series is due to air in the US next summer. It is not yet known if it will be shown in the UK.

"TNT has explored the possibility of an updated version of Dallas for several years, but it wasn't until we read Cynthia Cidre's outstanding pilot script that we knew we had the foundation for a great new series," said TNT's Michael Wright.

"It is incredibly exciting to see both new and familiar characters in the hands of a dream cast. We couldn't be more pleased with how Dallas has come together."

Texas feud

Cidre wrote the 1992 film Mambo Kings.

Following the bitter rivalries and power struggles within two feuding Texan oil and cattle-ranching families, the next-generation Dallas update centres on John Ross and Christopher Ewing as they clash over the future of the family dynasty.

Star of 90210 Josh Henderson, who appeared as a child in the original series, will play John Ross, son of JR Ewing, while Desperate Housewives star Jesse Metcalfe will play Christopher, son of Bobby Ewing.

Fellow Housewives star Brenda Strong will also appear as Bobby's latest wife, with The Fast and The Furious star Jordana Brewster starring as a character involved in a love triangle with the Ewing cousins.

TNT will preview the new series on its network on Monday night.

The original Dallas ran from 1978 to 1991 on US network CBS and was also broadcast to huge UK audiences on the BBC.

BBC Â© 2011

----------


## Chloe O'brien

They've got it wrong. They should have a remake with Nicholas Cage as JR he has the Texan accent. He'd be perfect as J.R.

----------


## tammyy2j



----------


## Perdita

Larry Hagman has revealed that the new version of Dallas opens with JR Ewing in a bad way.

The 79-year-old star played the oil baron in the original series, and is returning for the reboot alongside Linda Gray and Patrick Duffy. 

But the actor, whose wife has been battling chronic Alzheimer's, told the Daily Mirror that the JR we see at the start is not the one we'll recognise.

He said: "Let's just say that things have been as tough for JR as they have been for me."

He added that he was not in the remake, which stars Jesse Metcalfe and Josh Henderson, simply for the money.

He said: "I wouldn't have signed off if the script wasn't good. The new kids are gorgeous and have good teeth but can also act."


PA

----------


## Perdita

'Dallas' Ken Kercheval to reprise Cliff Barnes role

Ken Kercheval is to reprise his Dallas role in TNT's forthcoming relaunch.

The 76-year-old actor played Cliff Barnes, nemesis of J.R. Ewing (Larry Hagman), in the original series from 1978 to 1991.

He will appear in the updated Dallas for a multi-episode arc, according to TV Guide.

Ten episodes of the new show have currently been ordered, with Kercheval currently signed up to appear in the third, fourth and tenth instalments.

Other original Dallas actors confirmed to appear include Hagman, Patrick Duffy (Bobby Ewing), Linda Gray (Sue Ellen Ewing), Charlene Tilton and Steve Kanaly.

The Fast & The Furious actress Jordana Brewster and Desperate Housewives stars Brenda Strong, Jesse Metcalfe and Josh Henderson will also appear in the show.

Dallas will premiere on TNT in summer 2012.

----------


## Perdita



----------

Dazzle (15-09-2011), parkerman (15-09-2011)

----------


## parkerman

I just hope it's as good as the original. 

Back in the 1980s my local union journal at the British Museum (which some of you will know about from a certain book published earlier this year and still available from Amazon and all good book sellers!) had a "Dallas Page" in it, which I compiled. It had the latest news, spoilers, quizzes etc. Of course, in those days, it was a bit harder to find spoilers - no Internet! I used to have a contact in the USA who would send me cuttings from American magazines. Episodes of Dallas in America were in front of those in the UK so I could see what was coming up. It was the most popular page in the journal.

----------

Perdita (15-09-2011)

----------


## Dazzle

I was in school when Dallas was last on, but it was a big talking point among me and my friends.  We even had a class discussion with the teacher about who shot JR.

----------


## tammyy2j

I loved James (JR's son)

----------


## Chloe O'brien

I loved Dallas.  I remember when Bobby died.  My best friends mum used to work on the night Dallas was on a Wednesday i think, anyway my friend Julie had to record it for her mum to watch the next day.  After school the next day we went to Julie's house and I asked her Mum if she had seen Dallas she said she hadn't had the chance to see it yet.  I started telling her what happened in great details she threw me out of the house  :Lol:

----------


## lillabet

Although I loved Dallas first time round I'm not at all sure they could pull it of again, JR Bobby and Sue Ellen, I hear will be in it, and undoubtedly they were great, but Pam Lucy Ray Cliff Miss Ellie, could it really be resurrected without all of them, I mean to a reasonable standard, It will be interesting to see.

----------


## parkerman

> Although I loved Dallas first time round I'm not at all sure they could pull it of again, JR Bobby and Sue Ellen, I hear will be in it, and undoubtedly they were great, but Pam Lucy Ray Cliff Miss Ellie, could it really be resurrected without all of them, I mean to a reasonable standard, It will be interesting to see.


Lucy and Ray are in it plus Cliff Barnes.

----------


## lillabet

Great thats quiet a few of the old faces back,

----------


## Perdita

Dallas star Linda Gray has revealed her dream storylines for Sue Ellen and JR in the show's upcoming new season.

Gray will reprise her role as Sue Ellen in TNT's new episodes of the show but admitted that she does not yet know what will happen to her character.

However, Gray added that she has some ideas for the relationship between Sue Ellen and JR (Larry Hagman).

"I think either they'd be partners in crime where they could do things together, not devious but maybe in a powerful way," she told Digital Spy. "A very powerful team. Not a romantic team, but maybe they could be a force for good or maybe they could help their son.

"Or they would be at odds. One could say one thing to the son and the other one the other thing and then there'd be a tug of war. Either way it could be interesting."

Gray added that she is "very excited" about working on the new Dallas, saying: "[I'm] very honoured to have been chosen to be one of the three that came back, very excited about working with my buddies Patrick [Duffy] and Larry. Just thrilled. It's such an honour to be back on such an iconic show."

Dallas will begin on TNT in summer 2012. Meanwhile, in the UK, CBS Drama will begin repeating the original series tomorrow at 11pm.

----------


## Perdita

Dallas is one of those television shows that became a true phenomenon. From the legendary 'Who shot J.R.?' storyline to the classic return of Bobby in the shower, it's one of those series that will be thought of fondly for years and years to come.

If you fancy a bit of a nostalgia trip, or if you've never actually seen Dallas, you're in luck! CBS Drama is repeating the show in full from tomorrow, so you've got a chance to relive the whole thing.

To celebrate the news, Digital Spy decided to chat to the programme's star Linda Gray, who you might remember as Sue Ellen. Read on to find out what it was like starring in the original series and why she's excited about the new episodes which will air in the US next year...

So why do you think Dallas is such a legendary show?
"It's a great question, and you know, I don't think anyone really knows the proper answer because it's individual. Why did it appeal to so many people, from the younger people to the older people?

"I think people love shows that are relationship-oriented. I think they love family shows. I think they like to look at rich, powerful people who are dysfunctional! I think simply people love to be entertained and that's what we love to do. We love to entertain people - that's our job on the planet. That's what we do. And if people respond, all the better.

"So I think we were absolutely blessed to have a show as powerful and as global as Dallas that was cross-generational, and to this day I hear stories about people watching it with grandma and sneaking down in pyjamas because they were not allowed to see it. You have that whole gamut of generations and now I'm talking to 20-year-olds who are hooked on the DVDs, they just love it.

"It's kind of shocking to us that it's achieved that status after so long. We went on the air in January of 1978 - it's like, 'Oh my God, how long is it going to keep going and we're still out there?' It's a phenomenon for us as well."

Do you ever resent being linked so closely to Dallas and Sue Ellen? Do you ever wish you could break away from it?
"Well, the word isn't 'resent'. I think it's lovely for any actor to work and that's what we do - we like to work. The downside is that people so closely identify you to that character that it's challenging to get other jobs.

"And then you look at your life and you think, 'Okay, I've been attached to Dallas for a long time. Is that a negative? No. Is it a positive? Yes. Has it prohibited me from working on other things? Yes, but I've carved my way out and done a lot of other things. But you have to dig a little deeper when you're so attached to a character."

Obviously Dallas is known for its dramatic moments - were there any twists and turns that particularly shocked you?
"You know, there were a lot of surprises, a lot of twists and turns that were really surprising to me. I don't think I was shocked a lot because we were so enmeshed in the work that things didn't really shock us a lot. We were always surprised and we would giggle and laugh and go, 'Oh my God, we're doing this this week'.

"I think we were fascinated. We were fascinated by the phenomenon of 'Who shot JR?' We didn't know it was going to be that huge. We were fascinated by the reaction when Bobby came back in the show. So there were a few things that were fascinating and interesting how the fans reacted, so there were a lot of fascinating moments more than shock I think."

Do you have a favourite scene from the original series of Dallas?
"Yes! I loved my drunk scenes. I know that may sound very strange to people! I got to just let go and just do a down and dirty version of Sue Ellen. It was like, 'Just let me at it and roll those cameras'. I remember being in makeup for 20 minutes, which normally took two hours. They put some kind of gel in my hair and some very light makeup and I loved it. I said, "Just let me go, please don't edit me, just let me go'.

"They told me they were going to take me down as Sue Ellen. I said, 'How far?' and they said, 'Down'. I said, 'Okay, if you're going to take me down it's got to go all the way'. As an actor, that was my joy. I just loved it. I loved the freedom and I loved the lack of any kind of... She didn't care what she looked like. She didn't care about her clothes.

"I remember having a very expensive Valentino outfit on and they ripped it! They tore it. I was shocked, I was like, 'Oh my God'. Then I remember thinking, 'Maybe they can fix it? I was like, 'You don't tear a Valentino!'

"Anyway, it was just one of those charming, charming, charming times where I just got to blow it out. I just wanted Sue Ellen to be raw unlike any other time in her life, where she was the victim and she was this and she was that; JR would do something and she would react, he would do something and she would have an affair or drink or whatever. This was just like, 'Let me go. Let Sue Ellen out of that box'."

You're working on a new season of Dallas now. Are you excited?
"Very. Very excited. Very honoured to have been chosen to be one of the three that came back, very excited about working with my buddies Patrick [Duffy] and Larry [Hagman]. Just thrilled. It's such an honour to be back on such an iconic show."

Do you think the show is still as good now as it was back then?
"Oh I think so. I think you'll be very surprised when you see the pilot. Patrick, Larry and myself are the three older ones, then they've introduced a beautiful crop of new, talented young actors that really we're very proud of. We're very, very excited to see them all coming on the show."

What do you think Sue Ellen will be like in the new episodes?
"Well, you're just going to have to watch and find out!"

Do you think we'll see any more of those drunk scenes?
"Hopefully not. Above all, she will be very interesting. I never want her to be boring. She was never boring before - she started out kind of boring, but I think that's the kiss of death because people will expect her to be interesting. By interesting, that doesn't mean she's drunk.

"I had to do a lot of thinking about what we would do with her. Where would she be now? I did a lot of homework finding out where she would be and what Texas women are like now. What has she gone through in her life? What has she come to grips with? What does she like about herself? What doesn't she like about herself? What kind of impact is she going to make on her life, on her son's life, on her future? Who is she?

"So I did a lot of homework and finding out more about her internal workings, put it all together and I came up with some pretty good ideas, I thought, and I gave them to the writers. Whether they take them or not is up in the air, I don't know. But we planted a seed in the pilot that should be very interesting.

"Sue Ellen isn't very prominent in the pilot which is fine for me because we planted a seed and that's the interesting part for me."

A lot of people will be wondering about Sue Ellen's relationship with JR now - how do you think that will turn out?
"Again, I don't know. We've only seen one script and we've filmed it. They've done a lovely thing and they're introducing us to the writers - we've never had that luxury. They're being very lovely and respectful to us. It's really charming the way they're treating us. So we get to meet the writers and have lunch with them which will be lovely, and off we go!"

What would you like to see for JR and Sue Ellen?
"Because it's been 20 years since they've been on screen together, I think either - I mean, these are just hypothetical, these are not things I've said to the writers - but I think either they'd be partners in crime where they could do things together, not devious but maybe in a powerful way. A very powerful team, not a romantic team, but maybe they could be a force for good or maybe they could help their son, whatever he would be up to. I think it would be very interesting.

"Or they would be at odds. One could say one thing to the son and the other one the other thing and then there'd be a tug of war. Either way it could be interesting, but the bottom line is it's got to be interesting!"

Obviously Dallas was huge back in the day with the 'Who shot JR' phenomenon and so on - do you think it could repeat that success and be just as talked about this time around?
"That's a great question, but I don't really know. When the original show was on the air it was so interesting because we didn't have nine million channels and cable and the computer and TiVo and VCRs. We didn't have all that stuff. So I don't know whether people will still watch it or whether there will be that kind of intrigue and interest.

"I don't know whether there could be another 'Who shot JR' kind of thing but you know, we didn't know it was going to be a phenomenon when we shot it, so the whole thing is kind of interesting. But the interesting thing is we're there and people want to see it and I bless them. It's like, 'Yes, come and see us and see what we can do and see what we come up with!'"

If someone has never seen Dallas before, why should they tune in to watch?
"I think there's magical chemistry. I think the chemistry and the characters are absolutely fascinating and I think that Texas is a place in the world where people think everything is bigger and expensive. I remember the film Giant and how people were fascinated by that lifestyle that seemed so different from any other part of the world - there were oil wells and rich people and cowboys. 

"It was a different place, it was a whole different thing. It wasn't like going from city to city where you see the same stores and the same things. I think Texas in interesting in itself and then you add the complex people and their interactions. It's sort of its own little world and I think that's fascinating."

----------


## Perdita

5 have snapped up the rights to the remake of Dallas. The eighties soap classic is being revived in a series to hit British screens next year.

Veteran Larry Hagman, 80, returns as stetson-wearing oil tycoon JR Ewing in the ten-parter. Patrick Duffy, 62, reappears as JR's brother Bobby. And Linda Gray, 71, will be back as bouffy-haired Sue-Ellen, JR's long-suffering wife.

Former Desperate Housewives stars Jesse Metcalfe and Brenda Strong will also feature in the new series, which will focus on the next generation of Ewings.

The original series ran for 13 years and the 1980 episode which revealed the answer to the cliffhanger "Who shot JR?" drew 83million viewers in the United States alone. It also won huge ratings on the BBC.

Channel 5's director of programmes Jeff Ford said: "With its alluring mix of wealth, seduction, scandal and intrigue it's a hugely exciting addition to our 2012 schedule."


http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage...irs-again.html

----------


## lizann

I dont like Jesse Metcalfe couldnt act to save his life

----------


## Perdita

Larry Hagman has been diagnosed with cancer.
The 80-year-old actor is famous for playing JR Ewing on Dallas.
In a statement, he said: "As JR I could get away with anything - bribery, blackmail and adultery. But I got caught by cancer."
Hagman declined to specify what kind of cancer he has, but said it is "a very common and treatable form".
The actor plans to continue working on a revamped Dallas for TNT, which is due to begin production.
The new Dallas focuses on the Ewing offspring as they clash over the future of the family dynasty.
The original prime-time soap opera aired from 1978 to 1991.
Hagman underwent a liver transplant in the mid-1990s.
Hagman said: "As we all know, you can't keep JR down!"

PA


 :Sad:   Hope they can treat him

----------


## Perdita

Carlos Bernard has won a recurring role on TNT's Dallas relaunch.

The former 24 star will play a suave Venezuelan businessman, according to Vulture.

Bernard's character will work to strike a deal with veteran businessman JR Ewing (Larry Hagman).

The actor is best known for his role as 24's Tony Almeida, and currently appears on CSI: Miami.

His additional TV credits include guest roles on Charlie's Angels and Burn Notice.

Josh Henderson, Jesse Metcalfe, Jordana Brewster, Julie Gonzalo and Brenda Strong will all appear in the new Dallas series, alongside original stars Hagman, Patrick Duffy and Linda Gray.

The first season will wrap filming in January 2012 and will premiere on TNT in the summer. Channel 5 will air the show in the UK.

----------


## tammyy2j



----------


## lizann

When does it start over here?

----------


## Perdita

> When does it start over here?


not sure of exact date but I have seen the first trailer  :Big Grin:

----------


## Perdita

> When does it start over here?


not sure of exact date in September but I have seen the first trailer  :Big Grin:

----------


## N.Fan

The new series starts Sept 5 Channel 5 9pm.
Can't wait till it starts,hope it's as good as the original series was.

----------


## lizann

Anyone watch? It wasnt too bad JR is still a legend

----------


## Perdita

I did and enjoyed it  :Smile:

----------


## alan45

But raunchier than I remember it. Entertaining but will take me some time to remember who everyone is. Who is Bobbys wife. Is Christopher still having a dalliance with the cooks daughter. God but the Poison Dwarf looks rough.

----------

parkerman (08-09-2012)

----------


## tammyy2j

> I did and enjoyed it


Me too

----------


## N.Fan

If the first episode is anything to go by it looks like the new series should be good.

----------


## lizann

just watched jr's funeral the show will suffer without him

----------


## nickyzfan

it was pretty strange for jr to be killed off  :Sad:  is there another series scheduled?

----------


## Dazzle

> it was pretty strange for jr to be killed off  is there another series scheduled?


Larry Hagman died in real life so they didn't have much choice but to kill him off on-screen too.

Dallas is returning for Season 3 but it seems unlikely that Channel 5 will show it, due to low viewing figures.  I'm hoping it will be picked up by another channel, because I've grown to enjoy this reboot.

----------


## tammyy2j

John Ross and Pamela (Rebecca) are a great couple love them together, not a fan or Emma and Elena

----------


## Naughty Girl

> Larry Hagman died in real life so they didn't have much choice but to kill him off on-screen too.
> 
> Dallas is returning for Season 3 but it seems unlikely that Channel 5 will show it, due to low viewing figures.  I'm hoping it will be picked up by another channel, because I've grown to enjoy this reboot.


yea, i heard theres another series..Loving Dallas, but i do hope they show it on a freeview channel as i havent got sky

----------


## nickyzfan

Oh brilliant .. I hope they do show it I've loved this series of the new Dallas .. Hope pam makes a return x

----------


## lizann

> Larry Hagman died in real life so they didn't have much choice but to kill him off on-screen too.
> 
> Dallas is returning for Season 3 but it seems unlikely that Channel 5 will show it, due to low viewing figures.  I'm hoping it will be picked up by another channel, because I've grown to enjoy this reboot.


since jr's death the show has gone crap to me

----------


## lizann

> Larry Hagman died in real life so they didn't have much choice but to kill him off on-screen too.
> 
> Dallas is returning for Season 3 but it seems unlikely that Channel 5 will show it, due to low viewing figures.  I'm hoping it will be picked up by another channel, because I've grown to enjoy this reboot.


since jr's death the show has gone crap to me

----------


## lizann

Ken Kercheval dies - Cliff Barnes

----------

Pantherboy (25-04-2019), parkerman (25-04-2019), Perdita (25-04-2019)

----------


## parkerman

> Ken Kercheval dies - Cliff Barnes


 :Crying:  Very sad news.

----------

Pantherboy (25-04-2019), Perdita (25-04-2019)

----------

